# Morph ID Leo



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought this girl as a Mack Snow Lavendar Stripe - is that infact correct or not?


----------



## Herpo14292 (Dec 30, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> I bought this girl as a Mack Snow Lavendar Stripe - is that infact correct or not?
> 
> image


It could just be the lighting in the photo but I see no lavender, Infact in that light it looks more like a TUG snow.
If you could get better quality photos, it will be easier to tell.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Technically not a stripe, but a Jungle. I can't really tell on the photo, but how much lavender is showing?

JMG have a line of Lavender stripes....

Lavender Stripe Leopard Geckos from JMG Reptile

http://www.jmgreptile.com/cimages/Lavender001.JPG


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

That picture isnt great let me see if i can find a better one....Here is a recent one taken tonight.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

You can see the yellow banding on her the rest is lavender coloured - i think i need to get a much better photo to show this correctly.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> That picture isnt great let me see if i can find a better one....Here is a recent one taken tonight.
> 
> image


I'm not sure I would class that as a lavender TBH, but then it could be the photos, I know it isn't the easiest colour to pick up.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my tugs dont look like that, i`ve had macks similar thuogh









mack het blizzard


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow hyper aberrant-AKA-Snow jungle.

I find the lavender thing about as relivent as Hi-yellow,chocolate,Midnight and that not relivent.
Maybe makes the leo looks a little more pretty but other than that.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> I bought this girl as a Mack Snow Lavendar Stripe - is that infact correct or not?
> 
> image



Slightly off topic Matt, but is the tail a regen or an abnormally short original?

Andy


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Slightly off topic Matt, but is the tail a regen or an abnormally short original?
> 
> Andy


It's a Dumpy not a Stumpy.

Dumpy born like tail.

Stumpy regen tail.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah Gazz is right its just a dumpy little tail - i am wondering now as she was for sale would it be better if i kept her....and also she has 3 toes on one of her feet would that make it wise not to breed her or is that just a myth depending on if its a genetic trait or not ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I personally wouldn't, for the same reason one of our enigmas will not be bred from (she only has three legs). It may not be inheritable, but I would cry if I had a whole clutch of three legged leos.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMike said:


> I personally wouldn't, for the same reason one of our enigmas will not be bred from (she only has three legs). It may not be inheritable, but I would cry if I had a whole clutch of three legged leos.


MrMike that's 3 toes on one leg not 3 legs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> MrMike that's 3 toes on one leg not 3 legs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


True, but the principle (to me anyway) is still valid.

Infact, our three legged Leo actually has four feet, just a special one with three toes and no leg to speak of.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMike said:


> True, but the principle (to me anyway) is still valid.
> 
> Infact, our three legged Leo actually has four feet, just a special one with three toes and no leg to speak of.


Aww i think your right there i shall see how it goes i dont intend to breed her at all infact im looking to send her off to a new home soon


----------

